# What style would look best??



## Izzy.Baby

*What style would look best?? post pictures of your newly groomed poo!*

Hey guys! I'm very particular with the way my dog looks. I've been trying to grow out her hair in order to get her groomed the way I want. I would like her to look more like a cocker spaniel than a poodle. One groomer told me that she just has the poodle look with the narrow snout. Can anyone give me any tips or advice on how I should explain what I want to my groomer like a specific cut? 
Most of all, which style do you think would look best on Izzy?
Her fur is pretty poofy, frizzy and dull. I'm trying to work on that as well. 
Pictures would be great to help explain. Thank you.


----------



## Izzy.Baby

Izzy.Baby said:


> Hey guys! I'm very particular with the way my dog looks. I've been trying to grow out her hair in order to get her groomed the way I want. I would like her to look more like a cocker spaniel than a poodle. One groomer told me that she just has the poodle look with the narrow snout. Can anyone give me any tips or advice on how I should explain what I want to my groomer like a specific cut?
> Most of all, which style do you think would look best on Izzy?
> Her fur is pretty poofy, frizzy and dull. I'm trying to work on that as well.
> Pictures would be great to help explain. Thank you.



These 2 pictures are from one particular grooming. I went to a different place than usual. I told her to make her look more like a cocker than a poodle and this was the end result....
I did not like it at all...thoughts??


----------



## RuthMill

I think her cockapoo coat is just fine. You're going to have a hard time getting her groomed to look like a cocker as she's so curly. I would just keep her as she is. If that's a manageable length and no matts then keep her looking like herself. Every cockapoo is unique and she looks beautiful as she is. You can experiment and some have tried it, like short on the body but keeping the legs long. It's a nice look too but I have to say I prefer the scruffy cockapoo look.


----------



## dmgalley

Before I did it my self I would say keep the mustache round but small. I like it smaller for girls. Keep the ears long, dint cut the eye lashes, cut the body shorter but all one length no pipe cleaner legs. Not sure I have a good picture. Willow is closest in cost type but her face is straighter. She gets bushy and frizzy.
Her face was a bit longer than I like in the first picture. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie

Rufus has a dull dry frizzy poodle coat too.  Someone told me to try adding salmon oil to his diet. We are also working up the momentum to try going raw. Maybe that will help too?


----------



## dmgalley

fairlie said:


> Rufus has a dull dry frizzy poodle coat too.  Someone told me to try adding salmon oil to his diet. We are also working up the momentum to try going raw. Maybe that will help too?


I can't get mine in raw  but I do rub coconut oil on her coat after brushing and it helps.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mazzapoo

dmgalley said:


> Before I did it my self I would say keep the mustache round but small. I like it smaller for girls. Keep the ears long, dint cut the eye lashes, cut the body shorter but all one length no pipe cleaner legs. Not sure I have a good picture. Willow is closest in cost type but her face is straighter. She gets bushy and frizzy.
> Her face was a bit longer than I like in the first picture.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Off topic warning! Donna, I LOVE that picture!! They look like they're both about to spit their baccy out ha! It makes me think of Gone with the Wind, don't you think they'd make a great Scarlett and Rhett? Jake with a stetson, shoestring tie and silver collar clips 'Frankly my dear...' And Willow as the feisty love interest in a flurry of petticoats and a fan to flutter her lashes behind, 'Why Sir, I am quite undone...' I bet Willow speaks in a Southern drawl y'know hee hee, I'll be giggling all day about this xxx


----------



## dmgalley

Mazzapoo said:


> Off topic warning! Donna, I LOVE that picture!! They look like they're both about to spit their baccy out ha! It makes me think of Gone with the Wind, don't you think they'd make a great Scarlett and Rhett? Jake with a stetson, shoestring tie and silver collar clips 'Frankly my dear...' And Willow as the feisty love interest in a flurry of petticoats and a fan to flutter her lashes behind, 'Why Sir, I am quite undone...' I bet Willow speaks in a Southern drawl y'know hee hee, I'll be giggling all day about this xxx


Willow actually sounds like Alvin from the chipmunks. I have an awesome video of her singing that my Canadian friends made but I could never figure out how to post it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kendal

A frizzy coat is not going to work well in a cocker cut, cockers with frizzy coats get clipped down as it is near impossible to keep. 


When you say cocker cut what do you mean? Are you thinking English or American cocker 2very different coat tipes and stiles. Can you post a photo or a couple of photos showing different aspects of the cocker that you are after. 


Cockapoos with the cockapoo look will always resemble the poodle more than the cocker. 

Cockers have a smooth face and head, but that on a cockapoo just makes them look more poodle. 
They also Have tite cut cat like paws which again on a cockapoo make the look more poodle.

The cockapoo in reality resembles the Tibetan terrier than either the cocker or the poodle you would be better looking at some variation on there hair stiles. 


I think her head is fine but I would bring her body length down as that will be a nightmare to keep and the more brushing out of matts the more brake in the coat and then even more matts. 


It can take years to find a cut you like and can cope with the maintenance of. But the cockapoo in general has an unstable coat with a lot of flaws because of the cross of 2different coat types. 
Most cockapoos just are not meant to have a full coat.


----------



## Izzy.Baby

dmgalley said:


> Before I did it my self I would say keep the mustache round but small. I like it smaller for girls. Keep the ears long, dint cut the eye lashes, cut the body shorter but all one length no pipe cleaner legs. Not sure I have a good picture. Willow is closest in cost type but her face is straighter. She gets bushy and frizzy.
> Her face was a bit longer than I like in the first picture.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



OMG she's adorable!!! Beautiful coat, length and color!
I agree with a small round mustache and ears long and keep the eyelashes, definitely.


----------



## Izzy.Baby

RuthMill said:


> I think her cockapoo coat is just fine. You're going to have a hard time getting her groomed to look like a cocker as she's so curly. I would just keep her as she is. If that's a manageable length and no matts then keep her looking like herself. Every cockapoo is unique and she looks beautiful as she is. You can experiment and some have tried it, like short on the body but keeping the legs long. It's a nice look too but I have to say I prefer the scruffy cockapoo look.


She does matt in some areas pretty bad. it's so hard and time consuming to get them out! Does anyone know any good products to help get them out or even PREVENT them??
I do like the long length the best as well. That's why I'm trying my best to keep it long and looking nice!
She has an appointment tomorrow morning at 10.
She definitely needs something done. 
There's so much hair around her neck that it looks like she doesn't even have one!


----------



## dmgalley

Kendal I love reading your posts. You have so much knowledge! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Izzy.Baby

fairlie said:


> Rufus has a dull dry frizzy poodle coat too.  Someone told me to try adding salmon oil to his diet. We are also working up the momentum to try going raw. Maybe that will help too?


we are starting the raw diet tomorrow! I've heard great things about it! I also give her coconut oil. That's suppose to do wonders as well.


----------



## Izzy.Baby

kendal said:


> A frizzy coat is not going to work well in a cocker cut, cockers with frizzy coats get clipped down as it is near impossible to keep.
> 
> 
> When you say cocker cut what do you mean? Are you thinking English or American cocker 2very different coat tipes and stiles. Can you post a photo or a couple of photos showing different aspects of the cocker that you are after.
> 
> 
> Cockapoos with the cockapoo look will always resemble the poodle more than the cocker.
> 
> Cockers have a smooth face and head, but that on a cockapoo just makes them look more poodle.
> They also Have tite cut cat like paws which again on a cockapoo make the look more poodle.
> 
> The cockapoo in reality resembles the Tibetan terrier than either the cocker or the poodle you would be better looking at some variation on there hair stiles.
> 
> 
> I think her head is fine but I would bring her body length down as that will be a nightmare to keep and the more brushing out of matts the more brake in the coat and then even more matts.
> 
> 
> It can take years to find a cut you like and can cope with the maintenance of. But the cockapoo in general has an unstable coat with a lot of flaws because of the cross of 2different coat types.
> Most cockapoos just are not meant to have a full coat.



I specifically like the puppy look.
The first 2 pics are her with a style that I liked best on her FACE. I like her body longer..


And Here are some pics of what I like and want her to look like..
Some of the pics are what I like on the body and others are for the face..

I will definitely check out the breed that you mentioned. Thank you for that.
Nothing against the poodle breed, but is there a specific name to a style cut that would make her not look like a poodle?
And yes she gets matts in a few places pretty bad and she does have a lot of breakage. I'm planning on just getting it trimmed tomorrow but we will see what ends up happening.


----------



## Izzy.Baby

Izzy.Baby said:


> I specifically like the puppy look.
> The first 2 pics are her with a style that I liked best on her FACE. I like her body longer..
> 
> 
> And Here are some pics of what I like and want her to look like..
> Some of the pics are what I like on the body and others are for the face..
> 
> I will definitely check out the breed that you mentioned. Thank you for that.
> Nothing against the poodle breed, but is there a specific name to a style cut that would make her not look like a poodle?
> And yes she gets matts in a few places pretty bad and she does have a lot of breakage. I'm planning on just getting it trimmed tomorrow but we will see what ends up happening.



Here are more pics of what I like


----------



## Izzy.Baby

Izzy.Baby said:


> Here are more pics of what I like


And more..
I can't shave her snout though because it's narrow like the poodles... but I really like the second and 4th picture that I posted here.


----------



## DB1

Izzy.Baby said:


> And more..


well this is a little confusing as the pics are all so different!! obviously so much depends on the shape of the dog - its a little like taking a photo of a famous actress into the hairdressers and saying 'I want to look like her'! it may not be possible depending on what you are working with first. If you see pictures of a longer haired shaggy cockapoo they are more than likely still puppies, most adults just get thicker and woollier coats that just don't look good long as they tend to just look fatter!, I would say a cut similar to the teddy bear cut is one that generally suits Cockapoo's, ear length is personal preference. I keep Dudley's coat about 3" long on his body but I have a large amount of grooming tools to keep up with the matts and even then I don't always!


----------



## Izzy.Baby

I was also thinking of cutting the hair real short on the front of her legs so they aren't poofy..I guess it would look something like this?


----------



## Izzy.Baby

DB1 said:


> well this is a little confusing as the pics are all so different!! obviously so much depends on the shape of the dog - its a little like taking a photo of a famous actress into the hairdressers and saying 'I want to look like her'! it may not be possible depending on what you are working with first. If you see pictures of a longer haired shaggy cockapoo they are more than likely still puppies, most adults just get thicker and woollier coats that just don't look good long as they tend to just look fatter!, I would say a cut similar to the teddy bear cut is one that generally suits Cockapoo's, ear length is personal preference. I keep Dudley's coat about 3" long on his body but I have a large amount of grooming tools to keep up with the matts and even then I don't always!


I agree. And yes, her fur makes her look fatter!..I'll post a pic! Her fur looks hideous after a brushing! 
Can you post any pictures of a good teddy bear cut or one similar to what I'm looking for?
Also, what special tools do you use to help with matting?
Thank you


----------



## dmgalley

Izzy.Baby said:


> I was also thinking of cutting the hair real short on the front of her legs so they aren't poofy..I guess it would look something like this?


First I have to say she is so cute I can hardly stand it!!! And second I dint think no matter how short you cut her she will look like this cause what you are staying with is to curly. I'll see if I can find a picture of willow right after I cut her short. Your next poo should be s smoothie like Ruth's miss Lola bear. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lottierachel

DB1 (dawn) cut Tilly's fur for me on Monday - I asked her to do her body quite short (1 inch) and leave her legs chunky, she thinned her ears out like an English cocker spaniel to stop her looking too poodley as her coat is quite woolly. She did her mustache nice and round and short - I'm like Donna, I think the girls should have a shorter neater face


----------



## Izzy.Baby

dmgalley said:


> First I have to say she is so cute I can hardly stand it!!! And second I dint think no matter how short you cut her she will look like this cause what you are staying with is to curly. I'll see if I can find a picture of willow right after I cut her short. Your next poo should be s smoothie like Ruth's miss Lola bear.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! and I would love to see pictures!


----------



## RuthMill

I really think for maintenance and what you're after looks wise, you would be best just going for the teddy bear or puppy cut. Same length all over. I don't think you will achieve the spaniel look that's in your pictures, izzy's coat is not silky enough to sit that way. 

As Donna referred to Lola, this is her... Her face is naturally smooth. Her coat used to be silkier, now its thickening up, it's fluffy but becoming more fleece like is places. So always changing. 




























I keep her coat same length all over and I like the ears rounded off..











This is her with a full coat... About a year ago when her coat was much silkier and straighter than it is now.


----------



## RuthMill

Lottierachel said:


> DB1 (dawn) cut Tilly's fur for me on Monday - I asked her to do her body quite short (1 inch) and leave her legs chunky, she thinned her ears out like an English cocker spaniel to stop her looking too poodley as her coat is quite woolly. She did her mustache nice and round and short - I'm like Donna, I think the girls should have a shorter neater face


Great job Dawn! She looks lovely Rachel!! Love this girl so much, she's my curly Lola


----------



## Izzy.Baby

Lottierachel said:


> DB1 (dawn) cut Tilly's fur for me on Monday - I asked her to do her body quite short (1 inch) and leave her legs chunky, she thinned her ears out like an English cocker spaniel to stop her looking too poodley as her coat is quite woolly. She did her mustache nice and round and short - I'm like Donna, I think the girls should have a shorter neater face


that's a nice length..i was debating on having her ears thinned as well.
Here's a pic of Izzy with her hair short and I didn't like it. That's why I'm trying to keep it long.
I've reached my max 5 pics but I'll post another of a decent length on her that I'll probably go back to.


----------



## Izzy.Baby

Izzy.Baby said:


> that's a nice length..i was debating on having her ears thinned as well.
> Here's a pic of Izzy with her hair short and I didn't like it. That's why I'm trying to keep it long..
> I've reached my max 5 pics but I'll post another of a decent length on her that I'll probably go back to


I think this is a decent length and will probably try this one again.


----------



## dmgalley

This is willow after I clipped her while body with a 1/2" comb

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Izzy.Baby

RuthMill said:


> I really think for maintenance and what you're after looks wise, you would be best just going for the teddy bear or puppy cut. Same length all over. I don't think you will achieve the spaniel look that's in your pictures, izzy's coat is not silky enough to sit that way.
> 
> As Donna referred to Lola, this is her... Her face is naturally smooth. Her coat used to be silkier, now its thickening up, it's fluffy but becoming more fleece like is places. So always changing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep her coat same length all over and I like the ears rounded off..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her with a full coat... About a year ago when her coat was much silkier and straighter than it is now.




All I can say is, WOW!!! SHE IS ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!! That's what I'm going for but I really don't think she would look like that...What do you think? And how could I even get her close to looking like that? How do you keep it so shiny? Tell me all of your secrets! haha


----------



## RuthMill

dmgalley said:


> This is willow after I clipped her while body with a 1/2" comb
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I loved this cut Donna! You did an amazing job. She looks so good!!


----------



## RuthMill

Izzy.Baby said:


> All I can say is, WOW!!! SHE IS ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!! That's what I'm going for but I really don't think she would look like that...What do you think? And how could I even get her close to looking like that? How do you keep it so shiny? Tell me all of your secrets! haha


I don't think you could achieve this really. The coat textures are completely different. You could get her face trimmed or shaved down really short and go for a teddy bear cut all over. Just experiment a bit and find out what is comfortable for Izzy, what you like and what is achievable. Cockapoos are unique as I said before and you don't know what you're going to get, so really just go with it. Izzy's coat will still change probably, and most likely will become more fleece like. I think you should get a cocker next 

I don't do anything with Lola's hair to make it shiny except that she's on Barking Heads Good Hair Days and she gets coconut oil in her food 3 times a week. I have to say I'm very lucky with Lola's coat, it's easy to manage but best kept shorter. It's getting thicker though and I know it will probably get more difficult to manage.


----------



## Izzy.Baby

RuthMill said:


> I don't think you could achieve this really. The coat textures are completely different. You could get her face trimmed or shaved down really short and go for a teddy bear cut all over. Just experiment a bit and find out what is comfortable for Izzy, what you like and what is achievable. Cockapoos are unique as I said before and you don't know what you're going to get, so really just go with it. Izzy's coat will still change probably, and most likely will become more fleece like. I think you should get a cocker next
> 
> I don't do anything with Lola's hair to make it shiny except that she's on Barking Heads Good Hair Days and she gets coconut oil in her food 3 times a week. I have to say I'm very lucky with Lola's coat, it's easy to manage but best kept shorter. It's getting thicker though and I know it will probably get more difficult to manage.



Izzy's coat is very thick and coarse which makes it poofy. Last time I was at the groomers, we talked all about the style that I wanted and did a little bit of experimenting. I told the groomer that I didn't want her to look like a poodle so she showed me what she would look like if she went short or shaved her snout and she screamed POODLE! lol so I think that is out of the question.
And I just may get a cocker next! I'm in love with a few different breeds though.


----------



## kendal

Lol the boom in poodle cross brees is dribing groomers nuts as every owners always says the same thing "dont make hi/her look like a poodle" 

and i have to agree even as a cockapoo owner i find it anoying. if you dont like the poodle look dont get a dog that has poodle in it. 



puppy cut is to wide a description, for some people.it means longer in the coat than other or shorter. a teddy cut is a good one to ask for and its a cute description of and ebenlu rounded head and a one length allover body. you just need to decide thw length. 

as i said it takes a long time to find a cut you like. my eldist 2 are 7 years old and i still experiment with their coats while still.knowong the length i cope with.


----------



## Milo moo

*So.........*

What did you go for in the end?

I like Milo to have quite a bit of fur left after his groom and if that means getting him done every 6 weeks, so be it. His cut is called a 3/4 (this is about a ladies finger and a half in length) and I have his eyelashes kept a little longer than his eyebrow fur.


----------



## RuthMill

Milo moo said:


> What did you go for in the end?
> 
> I like Milo to have quite a bit of fur left after his groom and if that means getting him done every 6 weeks, so be it. His cut is called a 3/4 (this is about a ladies finger and a half in length) and I have his eyelashes kept a little longer than his eyebrow fur.


Well he's gorgeous! He wears it well!


----------



## Milo moo

RuthMill said:


> Well he's gorgeous! He wears it well!


Thanks!

Just re-read this and should've mentioned, it's a ladies finger width in length. Not a ladies finger length in hair length


----------



## Mazzapoo

Ha ha, I was thinking that sounded long! He's adorable


----------



## Izzy.Baby

Well, Izzy is back from the groomers...
Definitely not what I wanted, but it will grow..
I think she shaped her back end weird as well.
Does anyone think that I should shave her ears shorter like the cocker spaniel? 
The last picture is what I was going for..


----------



## RuthMill

She looks good. That is a cocker in the last pic. Izzy clearly has a lot of poodle in her coat and so getting her ears to look like the cocker is near impossible without good length and a set of hair straighteners (which obviously is not an option). I think you should just experiment with different cockapoo looks and satisfy yourself that izzy isn't a cocker spaniel. She's a lovely, beautiful cockapoo with a beautiful coat.


----------



## RuthMill

Milo moo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Just re-read this and should've mentioned, it's a ladies finger width in length. Not a ladies finger length in hair length


I don't get this, you mean the width of my finger? That's about 1 cm? Quite short? He looks longer than that.


----------



## Lottierachel

Izzy looks gorgeous <3 she doesn't look like a cocker spaniel, but neither does she look like a poodle - she looks like a cockapoo! 

Like Ruth said, you need to find a style that works for you and for Izzy, taking into consideration her coat.

Tilly and Ruth's Lola are the same colour and breed, but you could never get them groomed the same because their coat types are totally different. There's a sticky thread on the 'cockapoo grooming' where people have put pictures of their poos' groom, maybe have a look at that too.

Xxx


----------



## kendal

Ok first off the photo of what you are aiming for is a puppy that has never had a hair cut, you will never be able to get that look. I don't even think the pup in that photo is 6months old yet, it has whispy puppy fur and will be another year or so before it gets it's thicker cocker fur. 


Also you have to remember your girls fur is always going to bush out it physically can't lie flat. 

I think your groomer has done as well as any groomer could given what your expectations are. 

She does not have the coat for the cocker cut you are after, she will get curlier they older she gets and it will become even harder to achieve. 

She will never look like a full cocker as the poodle over rides that flat coat look.


----------



## Milo moo

RuthMill said:


> I don't get this, you mean the width of my finger? That's about 1 cm? Quite short? He looks longer than that.


Oops, maybe I have fat fingers  It's about 3cm when he's first cut, he was cut 4 weeks ago, so now it's about maybe 4/5cm long. 

This is confusing :laugh:

Anyway, I think her new cut looks cute. Like everyone says, you won't get her looking like a cocker as her coat is very poodle like. She's gorgeous though


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

I've finally got a chance to catch up on this thread. I actually thought she looked pretty cocker in that groom. I usually ask that their snouts are small and round, with a trim under their chins, mostly because of all the water they drag around after drinking water. And then I have them trim the ears rounded rather than straight. The rest is about the length. And as it grows out so fast, I like the groom to be about an inch or 3cm. 

So I wonder if you want her to look cocker or puppy? I think a lot of our dogs look more cocker as puppies and then seem to grow into more poodle. 

They are still recovering from nightmare groom but here is the best pic I have of their faces to show what I mean. They got groomed about a week before.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Izzy.Baby

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I've finally got a chance to catch up on this thread. I actually thought she looked pretty cocker in that groom. I usually ask that their snouts are small and round, with a trim under their chins, mostly because of all the water they drag around after drinking water. And then I have them trim the ears rounded rather than straight. The rest is about the length. And as it grows out so fast, I like the groom to be about an inch or 3cm.
> 
> So I wonder if you want her to look cocker or puppy? I think a lot of our dogs look more cocker as puppies and then seem to grow into more poodle.
> 
> They are still recovering from nightmare groom but here is the best pic I have of their faces to show what I mean. They got groomed about a week before.
> View attachment 35538
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




I agree!! I like the cocker and puppy look! And yes I think they all look like cockers when they are very young pups. Well I'm glad to hear that you think she looks like a cocker in these pics. Yes, I did tell the groomer to make her snout round. I told her not to touch the outside of her ears but I'm debating on whether to have them shave it shorter like the cocker ear??


----------



## Izzy.Baby

kendal said:


> Ok first off the photo of what you are aiming for is a puppy that has never had a hair cut, you will never be able to get that look. I don't even think the pup in that photo is 6months old yet, it has whispy puppy fur and will be another year or so before it gets it's thicker cocker fur.


which picture are you talking about?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

Izzy.Baby said:


> I agree!! I like the cocker and puppy look! And yes I think they all look like cockers when they are very young pups. Well I'm glad to hear that you think she looks like a cocker in these pics. Yes, I did tell the groomer to make her snout round. I told her not to touch the outside of her ears but I'm debating on whether to have them shave it shorter like the cocker ear??


So having tried a whole host of groomers, I have discovered that rather than a particular style, I am happy when they are cut to match the shape of their heads, face, and ears as I have learned what I like is that they look like my babies. As many have said, it's because of all the bad cuts that I figured it out. Also, Beemer and Lexi have at times been given the same cuts (people call them twins, but if like to remind them they are not identical) and when they do that only one looks ok. Their coats lay different, have different texture, and different density. The same cut looks totally different. I think your puppy is adorable. And as many said, trial and error was how I figured out what I liked. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill

Milo moo said:


> Oops, maybe I have fat fingers  It's about 3cm when he's first cut, he was cut 4 weeks ago, so now it's about maybe 4/5cm long.
> 
> This is confusing :laugh:
> 
> Anyway, I think her new cut looks cute. Like everyone says, you won't get her looking like a cocker as her coat is very poodle like. She's gorgeous though


Your finger isn't 3 cm wide!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

RuthMill said:


> Your finger isn't 3 cm wide!


Hahaha! It's like Shrek size fingers. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Hahaha! It's like Shrek size fingers.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know!!


----------



## kendal

Izzy.Baby said:


> which picture are you talking about?


This wee pup. All puppy fuzz and flat coat.


----------



## Izzy.Baby

kendal said:


> This wee pup. All puppy fuzz and flat coat.


Oh, okay. It doesn't look like a pup to me but that's the style that I was going for.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

Izzy.Baby said:


> Oh, okay. It doesn't look like a pup to me but that's the style that I was going for.


Lexi's hair was always straighter but would never stay down like that. I also notice that Lexi is just more cocker in the body shape and overall appearance than Beemer so if your puppy is more poodle body shape then it might be harder to get very close to this picture. Your baby is very cute no matter what.


----------



## RuthMill

Izzy.Baby said:


> Oh, okay. It doesn't look like a pup to me but that's the style that I was going for.


The cocker in the pic has a flat straight glossy coat, this isn't a grooming style, it's just how the pup looks. It's impossible to recreate this on a cockapoo.


----------



## Milo moo

RuthMill said:


> I know!!


Haha oh dear. Just got my tape measure out and I totally meant inches, not cm. blonde moment over!


----------



## RuthMill

Milo moo said:


> Haha oh dear. Just got my tape measure out and I totally meant inches, not cm. blonde moment over!


I was starting to think you should enter yourself in to the Guinness world records for the widest fingers!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

RuthMill said:


> I was starting to think you should enter yourself in to the Guinness world records for the widest fingers!


I'm peeing my pants laughing. I was thinking we are now on the level of T-Rex size fingers. I'm thinking you mean the length of the your fingers, not the width.


----------



## Marzi

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I'm peeing my pants laughing. I was thinking we are now on the level of T-Rex size fingers. I'm thinking you mean the length of the your fingers, not the width.


TRex fingers, perfect for measuring Vodka


----------



## Milo moo

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I'm peeing my pants laughing. I was thinking we are now on the level of T-Rex size fingers. I'm thinking you mean the length of the your fingers, not the width.


Oh lord, I am getting in a right old twist. It's definitely 2cm, just under, maybe I have fat fingers. I've now had it verified here with a tape measure :twothumbs:

I think I may need to post a picture of my finger :laugh: I'm getting a complex


----------



## tessybear

I am also very fussy about how my dogs look when they come back from the groomers. I don't want them looking like poodles or cocker spaniels! My groomer has two cockapoos herself and she does the Teddybear cut. She says it's the way a cockerpoo a should look. I insist she keeps their beards on too!


----------



## Nellies mum

Milo moo said:


> Oh lord, I am getting in a right old twist. It's definitely 2cm, just under, maybe I have fat fingers. I've now had it verified here with a tape measure :twothumbs:
> 
> I think I may need to post a picture of my finger :laugh: I'm getting a complex


Ok, maybe its just me but I can't see anything wrong with the fact you have 2cm width wide fingers!!  I have just measured my fingers (as you do) and mine also are 2 cm wide!! Maybe the rest of you have witch like fingers :laugh:


----------



## RuthMill

Nellies mum said:


> Ok, maybe its just me but I can't see anything wrong with the fact you have 2cm width wide fingers!!  I have just measured my fingers (as you do) and mine also are 2 cm wide!! Maybe the rest of you have witch like fingers :laugh:


What ring size are you? I'm J. This is interesting


----------



## Nellies mum

RuthMill said:


> What ring size are you? I'm J. This is interesting


I don't wear rings so not really sure. Think I'm an S? I do have big hands  But I'm 5ft 8 and have long monkey arms!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

Nellies mum said:


> Ok, maybe its just me but I can't see anything wrong with the fact you have 2cm width wide fingers!!  I have just measured my fingers (as you do) and mine also are 2 cm wide!! Maybe the rest of you have witch like fingers :laugh:


I think it was the extra cm that made us wonder. Then when it was in inches - well. Hehe. This thread cracks me up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mazzapoo

The power of ILMC, people across the globe measuring their fingers!?!? If only we could harness this energy


----------



## Milo moo

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I think it was the extra cm that made us wonder. Then when it was in inches - well. Hehe. This thread cracks me up.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm glad to have caused such joy 

Well now that we have discovered my real finger measurement and everyone knows Milo's cut of choice; I'm a ring size L (I think)!! 

Now back to the NYE buffet cooking 

Happy new year to you all arty:


----------

